# GH and Insulin PWO



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Pscarbs sticky states how effctive he found this protocol but id like to know more from those who have also tried it.

I am planning on running 10/10 pwo. So a weekly total of 50/50.

Pscarb has spoken of bi-lateral inj but how important is this?

Would simple subq suffice?

I have novo pens so each inj would only contain one med as opposed to a mix of the 2. Does this matter?

Would a 10/10 split pwo be better spread over 2 doses ie 5/5 amwith breakfast, then 5/5 pwo? If so, why?

Thanks fellas.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

They have a synergy together which is unreal results I got from them were excellent, 19 st 34 in waist in 2005 at my best.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> almost too good, scary to think if you got the genetics how big you can actually get with AAS in the mix, a boat load of food, and intense training...


Yep definitely agree, when it all clicks into place its amazing what you can achieve still have to put the hard yards in though mate.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

19 stone and a 34 waist, good lord... haha


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> I did not do bilateral, but I followed this, but PWO only, and tweked it a bit so as to lean out and not bulk...but it was awesome. I used a GHRH/GHRP combo and humalog


Its my understanding that carbs blunt the gh from peptides (as per Datbtrues sticky).

How did you time your carbs around this and the slin?

DS- what doses did you use?

Do you guys think this pwo slin/gh protocol is the most productive for mass gain?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> 19 stone and a 34 waist, good lord... haha


Yeah ha ha... by 2005 I'd been training 11 years the last 5 assisted don't want to sound like a n0b but I have always grown like a weed unfortunately I have a knack for fvcking things up when I'm doing well prison, ex's etc seem pop up and take priority. lol


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> I did not do bilateral, but I followed this, but PWO only, and tweked it a bit so as to lean out and not bulk...but it was awesome. I used a GHRH/GHRP combo and humalog


GHRH and GHRP are peps. I know the gh is fine around carbs but how did you time these peps with your pwo shake and the slin?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My head hurts..


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> PWO, peps, 30mins later slin. worked a treat!


Makes sense.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

OR you could shoot peps like halfway through your workout...then straight pwo you can jab slin straight away?

Empire boy...do you feel the peps are as effective as hgh?


----------

